# My newest and last new girl for awhile



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 1, 2013)

This is my first and only Columbia and she came from ebay. With MrColumbia's help in detailing and packing & shipping, she arrived safe and sound and I think she's just beautiful!
She will be getting a dropstand put on her and her US Royal Chain tires are in absolutely stellar condition though I did have to put new tubes on.
Grips are on the way as well.


----------



## slick (Sep 1, 2013)

WOW!!! How is Karla supposed to keep up with you if you are getting a new bike every week? LOL! Gorgeous Columbia. Love it. Those colors are killer and that headlight is drop dead gorgeous. Great score!


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 1, 2013)

That's a great looking bike.


----------



## Boris (Sep 1, 2013)

What a wonderful bike! Congratulations. I've NEVER seen that headlight before.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 1, 2013)

beautiful bike! 

Nick.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 1, 2013)

Very nice indeed - is that a 1938?
I've got a Westfield with the same guard and light, and wasn't sure of the year.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 1, 2013)

That thing was a crazy bargain, I was tempted to go after it but decided to let you have it.  Your welcome.


----------



## wheelygirl (Sep 1, 2013)

What a beautiful bike Belle. I've been having dreams of owning a bike with the skirt guard and I don't even wear skirts. I really want to find a pre-war now and add that feature. And I might just put a skirt on to test it out. ROTFLMAO


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 1, 2013)

wheelygirl said:


> What a beautiful bike Belle. I've been having dreams of owning a bike with the skirt guard and I don't even wear skirts. I really want to find a pre-war now and add that feature. And I might just put a skirt on to test it out. ROTFLMAO




I know of a couple that could be had for a very fair price, both sweet original paint with skirt guards, tanks, and fender lights.  Send me a Pm if your interested, (they are not mine, but were offered to me a while back)


----------



## wheelygirl (Sep 1, 2013)

bikewhorder

Why must you tempt me I promised to be good for a while.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 1, 2013)

wheelygirl said:


> bikewhorder
> 
> Why must you tempt me I promised to be good for a while.




Sorry its just my inner Satan coming out.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 1, 2013)

She's a real beauty and nice to know she'll be staying in one piece. One of these days I gotta get an older ladies model with that style intricately laced skirt guard.

Dave


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 1, 2013)

slick said:


> WOW!!! How is Karla supposed to keep up with you if you are getting a new bike every week? LOL! Gorgeous Columbia. Love it. Those colors are killer and that headlight is drop dead gorgeous. Great score!




Thanks Slick but you need to buy Karla a new bicycle to help her get over her recent accident! There's a lovely Elgin on ebay right now and I won't be bidding on that one though I did give it some thought earlier.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 1, 2013)

ridingtoy said:


> She's a real beauty and nice to know she'll be staying in one piece. One of these days I gotta get an older ladies model with that style intricately laced skirt guard.
> 
> Dave




Dave this skirt guard is actually made of metal. It was missing a few pieces but luckily MrColumbia had replacements available.


----------



## slick (Sep 1, 2013)

Belle, I just got her the Fox badged prewar Shelby that Chris Scrubbinrims had posted on here. It just arrived a few days ago. It's off white and baby blue darts. Stripped down model, no tank,rack, or taillight ever on it but did have a dropstand. 

Karla does have a Columbia just like yours as well. It's pale yellow with blue darts. I'm going to start an album on here with all here bikes when i get a chance to roll them all out and take pictures of each of them. That might take awhile. She has more then me now. LOL!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Sep 1, 2013)

*Beautiful!*

Another great looking lady Celeste,...Good luck with her!..............Wayne


----------



## wheelygirl (Sep 1, 2013)

Belle is it possible to get a pic of how that skirt guard attaches at the hub?

Thanks


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 2, 2013)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Dave this skirt guard is actually made of metal. It was missing a few pieces but luckily MrColumbia had replacements available.




Oh...OK...Looking again I can see it would have to be metal now with those loops where the pieces are hooked together. I think I'd go with metal ones myself. I don't have much patience anymore with things that are intricate to work with, and a string skirt guard would definitely challenge my patience, though they do look pretty neat when they're done right.

Dave


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 3, 2013)

Great to see her all together Belle. You did an amazing job on the chrome. The *Persons Reflecto-Lite* is worth every bit what you paid for the bike. No too many of those around anymore.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 3, 2013)

wheelygirl said:


> Belle is it possible to get a pic of how that skirt guard attaches at the hub?
> 
> Thanks




Here you go wheelygirl. I'm also attaching one of my Colson so you can see how the string type attaches.


----------



## wheelygirl (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you very much Belle. I am hoping to find me an old Canadian loop-frame girly. I've driven past one someone is using for garden art and I want to liberate her (legally of course lol) so badly and equip her with one of these and ride her proudly as she deserves. Those pics are a great help.


----------



## stoney (Sep 4, 2013)

Very nice. Glad to see real nice girls bikes being sought after and held onto, not just chopped up to save boys bikes. That is a real nice headlight, don't know if I have ever seen one like it. Skirt guards are nice, nice find


----------

